# combining two mini aquariums?



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to combine two 1.5 gallon aquariums i used to use for bettas. They're cubish and have a light attached to the back. I want to create a connection at the top so one overflows into the other. I was wondering how i would go about doing this. Also, is it possible to attach a power filter or a internal filter to bring water from on side filter and redistribute into the other? Thanks.


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you can make a smaller version of this. 

I haven't tried it myself yet but I think that even if your pump/filter is just on one side, the water will be moving throughout the whole system since the water is technically just one body.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

whoa.... that is awesome!. But i think this setup requires intake and outtake to be in different sides. If water was on one side, the water wouldn't have enough force to push into and out the other tank. Also, the construction may be a bit high budget for me. Is there some cheaper method of connecting two tanks?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

this is the kind of tank i have: WaterWonders 1.5 Gallon Cube Kit | Aquarium Kits | Aquarium Kits & Fish Tanks | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That water bridge is a really cool idea!


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

sadly, I don't know how to answer your question. 
Why not test it first using a length of hose or ordinary pvc pipe+ elbow joints? Just make sure the tanks are level or else it'll just be a one-way siphon.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

can i cut holes on the sides of the tanks and get a pipe and use silicon to seal the pipe to the sides of the tanks so its a tunnel? or would that compromise the tanks ability to hold the full 1.5 gallon of water?


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

It's quite risky, if you ask me. But if you're quite confident with your manual skills, then go ahead

Looking at the link, the tanks cost $26.99 each. Double that and that's a lot of money going to waste if you make a mistake. I'm not doubting your capabilities or anything but think of the possible consequences.

Maybe buying a larger, and cheaper, second-hand tank off craigslist or similar sites might be a better idea.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

what about chopping off part of the rim at top and putting an open topped bridge? well the thing is i wanna know if changing the amount of plastic on each side will affect the tanks ability to hold water, especially since its a small tank and has less pressure than a large tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

So i found this: 1-1/4" OD U-Tube However, i think with it i still need to run two filters, one for each tank right?


----------

